# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Ergenekon'u Batı Trakya'ya Taşımak İstiyorlar!

## bozok

*Ergenekon’u Batı Trakya’ya Taşımak İstiyorlar!*



Emperyalizm, hedeflediği ülkelere; sivil toplum örgütü (dernek, vakıf, sendika), yerel etnik gruplar, bilişim ve istihbarat alanlarındaki faaliyetleriyle uzanıyor. Yeniçağın sömürü biçimleri üzerinde kurgulanan yapay iktidarlar, merkezi kapitalist ülkelerin çıkarları doğrultusunda politika yapmaktalar. 

Türkiye’de de AKP iktidarıyla oluşan baskıcı, faşist batı güdümlü siyasal ortam sadece Türkiye’yi değil, Kuzey Kıbrıs Türk Cumhuriyeti’ni, Batı Trakya Türkleri öncelikli olmak üzere tüm dış Türkleri etkilemektedir. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ndeki yazı serüvenim, Türkiye’de yayımlanan “Sivil Casus” kitabımla başladı. Kitabımda, Batı Trakya Türkleri’ne biçilmek istenen işbirlikçi, asimilasyon/entegrasyon yanlısı rolleri, Yunan faşizmine, batı emperyalizmine evrilmiş dille sahip çıkan dernek ve vakıf yöneticilerinin toplum üzerindeki olumsuz etkilerini, Batı Trakya Türkleri üzerindeki siyasal kuşatılmışlığı irdelemiştim. Kitabın ilgili bölümünün Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nde yayımlanmasının ardından yazılarımı devam ettirmem istenmişti, gazete yönetimi tarafından.

O gün bugündür, onurla kabul ettiğim Cumhuriyet yazarlığını sürdürmekteyim. Sanırım halkın uyanmasını, emperyalizmin ilişkilerinin deşifre olmasını istemeyenler olacak ki beni “Ergenekoncu” olarak saf dışı bırakmak, lekelemek istiyorlar. Aslında yanıt vermek değer vermek olacağından kendilerine yanıt vermeyecektim ancak halkıma karşı doğruluk ve hizmet yemini ettiğimden, kalemimi satmadığımdan, Azınlıkça’dan İbram Onsunoğlu’nun kasıtlı yazısındaki maddi hataları ve asılsız suçlamaları göstermek istedim.

Kendisi, Amerikan uşağı Taraf Gazetesi’nde yayımlanan ve asılsız olduğu ortaya çıkan “AKP’yi ve Fethullah Gülen’i Bitirme Planı” başlıklı haberine dayanarak, fetullahçı-Amerikancı polis istihbaratı tarafından oluşturulan bu “belge”nin altında imzası olduğu söylenen Albay Dursun üiçek’le beni kurnazca bir araya getiriyor ve Türkiye’nin benim ve Albay üiçek gibilerinin yüzünden demokratikleşemediğini ifade ediyor. 

Onsunoğlu’nun demokratikleşmekten anladığı Türkiye’deki liberal, batıcı, ikinci cumhuriyetçilerin anladığı gibi sanırım.! Yani Mustafa Kemal aydınlanmacığılını ortadan kaldıralım, yerine batı destekli ılımlı islam değerlerini geçirelim, böylelikle Amerikan imparatorluğunun kanatları altına iyiden iyiye yerleşelim. Onsunoğlu diyor ki: “Yerel “Cumhuriyet” gazetesinde Kaan Turhan imzasıyla çıkan yazılar, yalnızca gizli planın genel tezleriyle örtüşmekle kalmıyor, böylesi ulusalcı ideolojik bir tavır da olabilir, dahasında söylem olarak, kullanılan terimler, paranoid ilişkilendirmeler, komplo teorileri, Batı aleyhtarlığı havası vs bakımından sanki planın kendisi, onunla tamamen aynılaşıyor, tesadüfe yer bırakmayacak ölçüde. Sanki o yazıları bizzat... Albay Dursun üiçek kaleme alıyor mübarek.”

Ve devam ediyor, Onsunoğlu: “Azınlıkla hiç ilgisi olmayan Türkiye’nin iç çelişkilerini, iç kavgalarını, belirli bir kesin ideolojik konumdan propaganda havasıyla azınlık kamuoyuna aktarmanın ne anlamı var?” Yeri gelmişken Türkiye’de, Ergenekon’la anılan Silivri Sürgünlerinin anlamı nedir? Türkiye nereye götürülmek isteniyor, TSK neden hedefe kondu? Gibi soruları yanıtlayayım ki, Onsunoğlu’nun kasıtlı maddi hataları kendiliğinden ortaya çıksın. Ergenekon operasyonu üzerine değerlendirmeler yapanların, çözümlemeler yapanların iyi niyetinden, “hala bir hukuk devleti var” yanılgısından kaynaklı bir çarpıklık var ki, satır aralarında gizli kalıyor. 
Ergenekon operasyonu çerçevesinde, tutuklamalar, güç gösterisine dönüştürülmek istenmiş ve başarılmıştır.

Sabaha karşı evlerinde basılarak gözaltına almalarla, çoluk çocuğu gecenin bir yarısı uyandırılarak alıp götürmelerle, baskılama, sindirme ve güç gösterisinde bulunma amacı güdülmüştür. 

Soruşturmada kaçma şüphesi, delilleri karartma şüphesi olmadığı halde hukuksal normlar hiçe sayılarak ifade almak için ‘davet’ edilmeksizin devletin kolluk gücü kullanılarak insanlar zapturapt altına alınmak istenmiştir ve başarılmıştır.

Son derece zekasız, akılsız ve mesnetsiz iddialarla örülen iddianameler, gücünü Amerika’dan alan siyasal iktidarın, Silivri’yi kör döğüşüne çevirme çabasının bir sonucudur, gelinen nokta. Tarihte tüm aydın sürgünlerinin, aydın kıyımlarının ve toplumsal korku cenderesinin sonuçlarında emperyalizme açılan bir kapı görülmüştür. 

Malta sürgünleriyle başlayan süreç Türkiye’nin parçalanmasını öngören batılı emperyalistlerce dayatılan sevri gündeme getirmiş, ‘bizim oğlanlar başardı’ ifadesiyle anlam kazanan 1980 darbesi, tüm ulusu ve sol hareketi ortadan kaldırarak, Türkiye’yi sömürülmeye açık Pazar haline getirmiş; 1993’te Madımak’ta yakılan aydınlarla, Türkiye’deki halkçı damar yok edilmiştir. 
Kürtçü İslamcı AKP kadrolarıyla birlikte, Bush Erdoğan görüşmesiyle başlayan Büyükanıt Erdoğan Dolmabahçe buluşmasıyla hızlanan Ergenekon süreciyle hedeflenen emperyal projeler çok açıktır: 

1. Türkiye’de muhalefete ciddi anlamda baskı uygulamak ve AKP, ABD, AB karşıtı her unsuru etkisizleştirmek, 

2. Ortadoğu’da Türkiye’ye işgal sonrası Irak’ta Kürdistan’ı inşa etmesinde koçbaşı rol vermek, 

3. Ulusal istihbaratı ucu açık bir süreçte, koşulsuz olarak CIA’nın denetimine sokmak,

4. “Yeni Osmanlı” stratejisi çerçevesinde, Osmanlı hinterlandında Türkiye’yi emperyal projelerde kullanıma hazır bulunmasını sağlamak,

5.. Kürdistan’ın ilanını kabul etmek ve gelişmesini sağlamak koşuluyla PKK’nın tasfiye edilmesi, 

6. KKTC’nin Avrupa Birliği sürecinde teslimiyetinin tescillenmesini sağlamak, 

7. Ermenistan’ın ‘soykırım’ taleplerine uygun ortam hazırlamak, Fener Rum Patrikhanesi’ni tüm Ortodoksların merkezi olarak Ekümenik ilan etmek,

8. Güneydoğu’da mayınlı arazilerin uluslararası şirketlere verilerek temizliğinin sağlanması ve kurulacak olan Yahudi Kürt devletiyle arada tampon/insansız bölge oluşturularak, siyasal boşluktan yararlanılarak güçlünün tasarrufuna bırakılması,

9. İslam dininin toplumcu, ahlaklı ve eleştirel akılcı yönlerini torpilleyerek Amerikan siyasetine, Amerikan kültürüne ve Amerikan dış politikasına teşne ılımlı islam yaratılması, Fethullah Gülen’in hedef ülkelerde işbirlikçi toplum oluşturması,

10. NATO’da olmayan bağımsız Jandarma’nın gücünün etkisizleştirilerek, NATO gücü haline getirilmesi. 

Bu hedeflerle görülebildiğinde; Ergenekon soruşturması, Türkiye’nin Emperyalizme açılmasının önündeki ‘ayak bağlarını’ ortadan kaldırma amacını taşımaktadır. Ergenekon, emperyalizmin Türkiye’ye girdiği büyük kapıdır 

Onsunoğlu, sanırım Fethullah Gülen’e dokunanı, gerçekleri tüm çıplaklığıyla söyleyeni, halkı için sadece kalemini değil bedenini taşın altına koyanları “Ergenekoncu” olmakla suçlama eğilimi taşıyor. Tabii onun gibi düşünenlerin tipik özelliğidir ki, Kemalist, aydınlanmacı, Cumhuriyetçi ve ulusalcı her aydını paranoya görmekle, komplo teorisi üretmekle suçlarlar. 

Yaşadığımız dünyanın biricik efendisi Amerikan’ın büyülü hegamonyası gözleri kör ediyor olsa gerek. Onsunoğlu diyor ki “azınlık çevresinde, Türkiye’nin iç çelişkilerini, iç siyasetini tartışmanın ne anlamı var?” Hayır, o kadar çok anlamı var ki! Hele Onsunoğlu dile getirmişse, çok anlamı var! Halkımız, gerçek aydınlarımız, düşünürlerimiz bilirler ki, olan bir olay sadece o olayın birincil etkilerine maruz kalanlarla sınırlanamaz. Aynı olayın ikincil, üçüncül etki alanı da oluşabilir ve her aşamada derinleşerek etki yaygınlığı artabilir. 

Türkiye’de son dönemde yaşanan ucubelerden de sadece Türkiye etkilenmektedir demek kör bir bakışın ifadesi olur. Onsunoğlu’nun sahte belgelerden ilişki ağı oluşturmaya çalışması önemli bir konuyu da gündeme getiriyor. 

AKP’nin, ABD’nin Ergenekon’u Batı Trakya’ya taşıma siyaseti oluşmuştur. ‘Muhalif kim varsa susturun, aydınlanma uğruna kim mücadele ediyorsa ayak bağıdır kurtulun!’ düşüncesi egemenliğini korumaktadır. Bir dönem Ergenekon’a KKTC’yi bulaştırmaya kalktılar, elleri yandı. Ulusalcı tüm unsuları aynı torbaya koymaya kalktılar halk aşağılık siyaseti gördü yine elleri yandı. şimdi de Batı Trakya Türkleri’ne bulaştırmak istiyorlar, elleri yine yanacak! 

Türklerin önüne konan siyasette halkın ulusal olandan yana yaptığı kesin ayrım, bize örnektir. Emperyalizme karşı mücadele mi edeceğiz yoksa emperyalizmi sırtımızda mı taşıyacağız. Buyrun Onsunoğlu, ayrım sizin! 
　

*Kaan TURHAN* / AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 4 Eylül 2010

----------

